# Irritating photography advice



## J.R. (Oct 7, 2013)

I get irritated when I am told that - 

1. f/4 lenses are all you need - f/2.8 or faster is just a waste of money;
2. hobbyists don't need two camera bodies - one is all that you require;
3. you no longer need a tripod - the high ISO performance takes care of everything;
4. you no longer need graduated filters; 
5. anyone with too much gear is a collector and not a photographer;
6. you don't need to spend $$$ on good quality filters - any cheap filter will do the same job, equally good;
7. you can shoot a wedding with an iPhone;
8. a camera is all about the sensor;
9. more MP = better photos;
10. anyone shooting in TV/AV mode doesn't understand how to expose correctly;
11. Auto-ISO is for noobs

I got three from the above list earlier today ... grrr!

Anything that I have missed?


----------



## jdramirez (Oct 7, 2013)

you need a full frame... 

my 9 year old daughter took some shots with an xti and a 85mm f1.8 that could have easily have come from my mkiii.


----------



## Knut Skywalker (Oct 7, 2013)

100% of the previous statements are lies.

/thread


----------



## TrabimanUK (Oct 7, 2013)

Not that I can immediately think of. Pretty holistic list. Maybe something about the only flash you need is the one built into the camera and flash guns add no extra value, just cost?

Bad day in the office?


----------



## shutterwideshut (Oct 7, 2013)

When someone says enhancing/post-processing images is cheating.  :


----------



## jdramirez (Oct 7, 2013)

how about, you need a carbon fiber tripod which cost hundreds of dollars... and the 20 dollar one I have that works perfectly fine is crud.


----------



## MonteGraham (Oct 7, 2013)

J.R. said:


> I get irritated when I am told that -
> 
> 1. f/4 lenses are all you need - f/2.8 or faster is just a waste of money;
> 2. hobbyists don't need two camera bodies - one is all that you require;
> ...



+11


----------



## Cory (Oct 7, 2013)

When I'm told with extreme confidence that there's something that I need to do from someone who's pictures are profoundly worse than mine.


----------



## jdramirez (Oct 7, 2013)

Cory said:


> When I'm told with extreme confidence that there's something that I need to do from someone who's pictures are profoundly worse than mine.


 yeah, that's like getting a golf tip in the middle of your back swing... from Charles Barkley.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 7, 2013)

"The solution to all your problems is a well preserved 5D Mark I" (if it still exists at all). :


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 7, 2013)

J.R. said:


> I get irritated when I am told that -
> 
> 1. f/4 lenses are all you need - f/2.8 or faster is just a waste of money;
> 2. hobbyists don't need two camera bodies - one is all that you require;
> ...



What a topic to start the Monday J.R ;D

Bad weekend?


----------



## chilledXpress (Oct 7, 2013)

Everything needs IS... the 135L needs IS and is worthless without it.


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Oct 7, 2013)

most of them sound like advices from KR.

especially the f4 and tripod ones carry his bullshit trademark.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 7, 2013)

Free advice is usually worth every penny.


----------



## bvukich (Oct 7, 2013)

The funniest one I ever heard wasn't towards me, but a friend that's a professional photographer.

He was knee deep in a stream taking some long exposures of a waterfall, tripod, 10 stop ND, etc... and some older gentleman came down to the waters edge to tell him that he'll never be a professional photographer if he keeps using a tripod.

Lol, what?

At that point all you can do is smile and nod.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 7, 2013)

bvukich said:


> The funniest one I ever heard wasn't towards me, but a friend that's a professional photographer.
> 
> He was knee deep in a stream taking some long exposures of a waterfall, tripod, 10 stop ND, etc... and some older gentleman came down to the waters edge to tell him that he'll never be a professional photographer if he keeps using a tripod.
> 
> ...



LOL ;D
I'm having hard shooting @ 1/30 and yes, I'm in the late 30.


----------



## awinphoto (Oct 7, 2013)

Or the other extreme, you NEED 2.8 lenses or faster to be taken seriously... or even better yet, you need all prime lenses.


----------



## unfocused (Oct 7, 2013)

Well, to be fair, you could make a list with exactly the opposite viewpoints and it is equally annoying:

1. You can't get great shots with an f4 lens, you have to have f2.8 or faster;
2. You can't be a serious photographer if you only own one body;
3. If you don't use a tripod you aren't serious;
4. You need a graduated filter to shoot landscapes;
5. You aren't a serious photographer unless you have at least a 5DIII and six or seven lenses;
6. You have to buy the most expensive filters available to get good results;
7. You can't shoot a wedding with an iPhone;
8. The camera sensor doesn't really matter;
9. You don't need more than 8 mp;
10. You don't ever need to shoot in "P" or use Manual;
11. Shooting almost everything at the same ISO is for beginners.


----------



## SDPhotography (Oct 7, 2013)

That somehow when the 7D2 comes out my 7D will magically start taking horrible photos... and all camera advice along those lines.


----------



## fugu82 (Oct 7, 2013)

ALWAYS keep the sun to your back......


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 7, 2013)

Its all about peoples assumptions, and / or not reading the post.

We are only human, and when a question is answered, we reply in terms of our camera usage and needs, many use crop cameras and answer assuming that everyone else does, for example.

When a question is asked it needs to be clear and short. 
Bullets help


----------



## AlanF (Oct 7, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Bullets help



Silver ones in some cases.


----------



## surapon (Oct 7, 2013)

J.R. said:


> I get irritated when I am told that -
> 
> 1. f/4 lenses are all you need - f/2.8 or faster is just a waste of money;
> 2. hobbyists don't need two camera bodies - one is all that you require;
> ...



Dear Sir, Mr. JR. + 12 for me
You make my day. 
The 12) = Nikon DSLR for the Real Professional, Old and conservative People, BUT, Canon DSLR, just for the Young, Hard Head/ Liberal/ high tech people, who try to do the difference ways as their heart desire. ( Yes, We are the Member of CR----Ha, Ha,Ha).
Great Post to start Monday morning, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## distant.star (Oct 7, 2013)

.
The bvukich one made me laugh; that's priceless.

I'm not going to do a laundry list (there aren't enough bullets in the world), but the "street photography" genre is full of this kind of stuff. "You can't do street photography with, unless, if, without, etc., etc."


----------



## Sella174 (Oct 7, 2013)

unfocused said:


> Well, to be fair, you could make a list with exactly the opposite viewpoints and it is equally annoying:



Yip!


----------



## tron (Oct 7, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> LOL ;D
> I'm having hard shooting @ 1/30 and yes, I'm in the late 30.


Is that the *1/age* rule ? ;D


----------



## tron (Oct 7, 2013)

J.R. said:


> I get irritated when I am told that -
> 
> 1. f/4 lenses are all you need - f/2.8 or faster is just a waste of money;
> 2. hobbyists don't need two camera bodies - one is all that you require;
> ...


f/4 lenses are all you need ... except for a 70-200 f/2.8L IS II, a 35mm 1.4L an 85mm 1.2L II and a 135mm f/2L and a TS-E 24mm f/3.5L II.

So a 24-70 f/2.8 is indeed not 100% necessary ;D

Plus I do have a 500mm f/4L IS II. I think I do not need a ... ... f/2.8 version!!! 8)


----------



## Botts (Oct 7, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> how about, you need a carbon fiber tripod which cost hundreds of dollars... and the 20 dollar one I have that works perfectly fine is crud.


Depends on your use case.

If you're shooting minute+ exposures with a heavy body and camera, you'll want the more stable tripod.

If you're shooting 5-10 sec max night exposures with a T2i and kit lens, you'll be fine with the $20 one.

I used to shoot with a Gitzo GT3531, and decided to downgrade for weight and length savings to a Benro A2691, on several trial shots comparing them the Gitzo was far more stable. Still though, for my use, the Benro was far more convenient, and led to me taking more shots.


----------



## Botts (Oct 7, 2013)

fugu82 said:


> ALWAYS keep the sun to your back......



This. I'm not sure where it came from, but I prefer my subjects not to be suffering a serious case of squinting.


----------



## Larry (Oct 7, 2013)

I (CAPITAL I!) have no use for, so nobody needs:

Mirror lock-up (with no-delay release), [ I always know just how far ahead of time to catch that tele shot of the bird alighting, wings spread, on the nest with baby food.]

IS below X shutter speed, [ I am young , so the world revolves around me, and I have no clue about tremor and such issues that I will probably someday face. ]

Cropping, [ I always have room to move with my feet, and time to carefully consider composition details before shooting. ]

High frame rate, [ Any split-second is as good as the next when shooting action, because my anticipation and reaction time are both perfect. ] 

etc.


----------



## Larry (Oct 7, 2013)

How about the deadest but still-being-beaten horse of all , authoritatively stated by nearly every know-little wishing to seem profound:

"It's ALL about the photographer, ...not the equipment!"


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 7, 2013)

Botts said:


> fugu82 said:
> 
> 
> > ALWAYS keep the sun to your back......
> ...



I think it was advice from one of the early German flying aces in WW1 - Oswald Boelcke if memory serves me right.


----------



## jebrady03 (Oct 7, 2013)

The one that time has not stopped from bothering me is simply the phrase "serious photographer". I always have and always will imagine some grumpy old bastard who can't imagine anything worse than smiling and enjoying himself, holding a camera.
Anyone who refers to themselves or anyone else for that matter as a serious photographer instantly loses my respect. Not consciously - I just can't help but picture them as the old guy from the movie "Up" or Clint Eastwood in Gran Torino on his porch.
It also seems like a self-aggrandizing term - as though they're implying others aren't "on their level".
To hell with them. I'll take my camera, my smile, and I'll go out and rather lackadaisically enjoy taking pictures - so SHOVE IT all you "serious photographers!" lol


----------



## Larry (Oct 7, 2013)

jebrady03 said:


> The one that time has not stopped from bothering me is simply the phrase "serious photographer".
> .... I'll take my camera, my smile, and I'll go out and rather lackadaisically enjoy taking pictures - so SHOVE IT all you "serious photographers!" lol



You sound quite serious about this !


----------



## AudioGlenn (Oct 7, 2013)

on a side note: I love having a forum full of photographers I can share these kinds of frustrations with =)


----------



## KyleSTL (Oct 7, 2013)

awinphoto said:


> Or the other extreme, you NEED 2.8 lenses or faster to be taken seriously... or even better yet, you need all prime lenses.


That sounds a lot like Jared Polin. Also, from the same guy:

Never crop


----------



## takesome1 (Oct 7, 2013)

J.R. said:


> I get irritated when I am told that -
> 
> 1. f/4 lenses are all you need - f/2.8 or faster is just a waste of money;idiots just don't know
> 2. hobbyists don't need two camera bodies - one is all that you require;We do not need 1 body, we want 2 or 3 or?
> ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 7, 2013)

bvukich said:


> The funniest one I ever heard wasn't towards me, but a friend that's a professional photographer.
> 
> He was knee deep in a stream taking some long exposures of a waterfall, tripod, 10 stop ND, etc... and some older gentleman came down to the waters edge to tell him that he'll never be a professional photographer if he keeps using a tripod.
> 
> ...



That's how we know he was a _professional_ photographer....because in a streambed full of rocks within easy reach, he didn't throw one at the guy.


----------



## jdramirez (Oct 7, 2013)

Larry said:


> How about the deadest but still-being-beaten horse of all , authoritatively stated by nearly every know-little wishing to seem profound:
> 
> "It's ALL about the photographer, ...not the equipment!"



I think it odds about the equipment. my nine year old daughter had more than a few keepers yesterday and I don't hold her in high regard as it relates to being skilled.


----------



## iam2nd (Oct 7, 2013)

When photography advice is stated as if it applies to 100% of people, 100% of the time.


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 7, 2013)

J.R. said:


> 4. you no longer need graduated filters;


After using Magic Lantern's 14+ stop dual_iso feature, I admit that more dynamic range does lessen the need for grad filters - or doesn't it?



J.R. said:


> 8. a camera is all about the sensor;


Nah, we Canon shooters certainly won't believe that! Never! Unless Canon has the better sensor than Nikon 



J.R. said:


> 9. more MP = better photos;


Weeeelllll, not necessarily, but more mp does give you more flexibility (framing, aspect ratio, general postprocessing, with *might* result in better results.



J.R. said:


> 10. anyone shooting in TV/AV mode doesn't understand how to expose correctly;
> 11. Auto-ISO is for noobs


You've covered my favorite "Real photos only shoot in M" hate item there!



J.R. said:


> Anything that I have missed?


Yes, you did: 12. Real photogs don't crop - see http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=17347.0


----------



## zim (Oct 7, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Botts said:
> 
> 
> > fugu82 said:
> ...



Naw it was George Peppard in The Blue Max 8)


----------



## Ewinter (Oct 7, 2013)

The 1DX is an unnecessary upgrade from the 5D III no matter WHAT you shoot


----------



## jdramirez (Oct 7, 2013)

Ewinter said:


> The 1DX is an unnecessary upgrade from the 5D III no matter WHAT you shoot



for me that is true... or should I say for me that is true for the wife.


----------



## And-Rew (Oct 7, 2013)

the most annoying advice is that which you didn't ask for eg:

reviewing a picture on camera back screen and some looks over your shoulder and says "ooh i wouldn't have shot it like that, i would have..."   

we all know plenty of other examples


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 7, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> Ewinter said:
> 
> 
> > The 1DX is an unnecessary upgrade from the 5D III no matter WHAT you shoot
> ...



Your wife shouldn't know the difference between a 350D + battery grip and a 1Dx 

( Oh why Oh why did Canon paint the 70-300 L white ?? ).


----------



## JonAustin (Oct 7, 2013)

My uncle, armed with his point & shoot, when I was trying to take a family photo with my 5D + 85/1.8 + 550EX at his granddaughter's wedding a few year ago: "You know, I can do everything with my camera that you can do with yours!"


----------



## awinphoto (Oct 7, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> Ewinter said:
> 
> 
> > The 1DX is an unnecessary upgrade from the 5D III no matter WHAT you shoot
> ...



hahaha a happy wife, a happy life =)


----------



## awinphoto (Oct 7, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > Ewinter said:
> ...



but the wife WOULD know the difference in $$$ and $$$$ lol


----------



## Ewinter (Oct 7, 2013)

awinphoto said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > Ewinter said:
> ...


My happy wife is happy because I can't upgrade from the 1DX, and therefore has put a stop to my whining


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 7, 2013)

JonAustin said:


> You know, I can do everything with my camera that you can do with yours!"



You frequently meet this type visiting a zoo, older people explaining esp. that you really don't need fill-flash anything with your 18mp crop no matter what light it's in because they get perfect shots from their 4mp p&s... annoying.



Ewinter said:


> My happy wife is happy because I can't upgrade from the 1DX, and therefore has put a stop to my whining



Good thing she probably doesn't read CR and doesn't know a high-mp new 1dxs with an even higher price is just around the corner, of course requiring new lenses that are able to cope with the increased resolution :->


----------



## Ewinter (Oct 7, 2013)

She knows I don't need any more resolution, and the only lenses I was now are the 1.2s...I can have them next year, apparently


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 7, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> how about, you need a carbon fiber tripod which cost hundreds of dollars... and the 20 dollar one I have that works perfectly fine is crud.


 
Absolutes are always wrong. 

It might be true if you are using the $20 tripod and expect to use it for holding a camera and long lens still enough to take 1/10 sec exposures with a 400mm lens and no IS.

I tried to use a old heavy Aluminum Bogen Tripod with the big ball head for my 40D and Tamron 200-500. There was no way I could hold that combination still enough to take sharp 1/10 sec exposures at 500mm. But with my even bigger carbon fiber tripod and Kirk Head, its just barely possible if I'm very careful.

It depends on the situation. 

Even more of a issue is users with a 48 inch tripod cranking up the center column to get the camera viewfinder to eye level. Then, it doesn't matter how much the tripod costs, its very likely going to shake.


----------



## wsmith96 (Oct 7, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > Ewinter said:
> ...




If you are brave you could paint it black yourself...........
,or lens skin it.


----------



## Botts (Oct 7, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Botts said:
> 
> 
> > fugu82 said:
> ...


Makes sense, you'd be hard for the enemy to spot!


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 7, 2013)

fugu82 said:


> ALWAYS keep the sun to your back......



particularly when shooting sunsets and sunrises


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 7, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Absolutes are always wrong.



Isn't that an absolute?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 7, 2013)

Botts said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Botts said:
> ...


That's why the fighter pilots like to come from high altitude in the direction of the sun. The back of the others is well lit and easy to see. And ... they can't see to shoot back.


----------



## Skulker (Oct 7, 2013)

Botts said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Botts said:
> ...


Sounds like he could only go to war in the morning and go back to base in the evening. Depending which front he was fighting on of course.


----------



## Sella174 (Oct 8, 2013)

Skulker said:


> Sounds like he could only go to war in the morning and go back to base in the evening. Depending which front he was fighting on of course.



It was called dawn and dusk patrols ... which determined your tactics, flight pattern, vulnerability, etc.


----------



## Northstar (Oct 8, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> fugu82 said:
> 
> 
> > ALWAYS keep the sun to your back......
> ...



Funny Don ;D


----------



## BrandonKing96 (Oct 8, 2013)

"your photos are only good because of your camera".
"You don't even need that lens".
2 things I've heard over the years.
The rest of the BS I receive is stares because I'm a 17 year old with a 5D Mark III and 24-70 II, and supposedly I don't know anything about photography because I'm too young.


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 8, 2013)

BrandonKing96 said:


> "your photos are only good because of your camera".
> "You don't even need that lens".
> 2 things I've heard over the years.
> The rest of the BS I receive is stares because I'm a 17 year old with a 5D Mark III and 24-70 II, and supposedly I don't know anything about photography because I'm too young.



Bet it was your Mum who said 'you don't even need that lens'


----------



## jdramirez (Oct 8, 2013)

BrandonKing96 said:


> "your photos are only good because of your camera".
> "You don't even need that lens".
> 2 things I've heard over the years.
> The rest of the BS I receive is stares because I'm a 17 year old with a 5D Mark III and 24-70 II, and supposedly I don't know anything about photography because I'm too young.


 what did you start off with? I bought my daughter a used xti and a used 18-55, but every now and then I'll let her use some of my nice lenses. 

a 9 year old with an slr, even an old one draws attention... I imagine at some point I might hand her down my mkiii, but I really don't see that happening any time soon.


----------



## Sella174 (Oct 8, 2013)

BrandonKing96 said:


> ... supposedly I don't know anything about photography because I'm too young.



What one needs to know about photography can be written on the back of postage stamp ... but talent is something you either have or you don't.


----------



## AprilForever (Oct 8, 2013)

That the 7D is bad...

That only noobs shoot APS-C...

That people who shoot APS-C do so because they don't have enough money to shoot FF...

That only FF can deliver good pictures...


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 8, 2013)

BrandonKing96 said:


> The rest of the BS I receive is stares because I'm a 17 year old with a 5D Mark III and 24-70 II, and supposedly I don't know anything about photography because I'm too young.


The stares are probably jealousy 

Age does not make one a great photographer...


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 8, 2013)

Sella174 said:


> BrandonKing96 said:
> 
> 
> > ... supposedly I don't know anything about photography because I'm too young.
> ...



Errrr..........you must have come across some _big_ stamps in your time.


----------



## ramk2206 (Oct 8, 2013)

You sink 2000$ in a small odd shaped lens and all the picture it takes comes blurry  - My wife 


----------



## jdramirez (Oct 8, 2013)

ramk2206 said:


> You sink 2000$ in a small odd shaped lens and all the picture it takes comes blurry  - My wife 



tilt shift? I still don't understand tilt shifts, but maybe I'll borrow one one day and figure out the draw.


----------



## KyleSTL (Oct 8, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> ramk2206 said:
> 
> 
> > You sink 2000$ in a small odd shaped lens and all the picture it takes comes blurry  - My wife 
> ...


I think he's talking about the 85L (narrow depth of field with very blurred background). But I do take issue with calling it odd-shaped (the 17mm TS-E and 8-15mm take that crown), even if it is a chunky little monster.


----------



## AprilForever (Oct 11, 2013)

I get tired of hearing about cloning is bad because it destroys reality or creates a lie...


----------



## BozillaNZ (Oct 11, 2013)

You can never shoot picture with your lens cap on*!

(* unless you are shooting a Leica)


----------



## BrandonKing96 (Oct 11, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Bet it was your Mum who said 'you don't even need that lens'


Oddly enough, No! She'd just question why I "need" that lens.
[/quote]



jdramirez said:


> what did you start off with? I bought my daughter a used xti and a used 18-55, but every now and then I'll let her use some of my nice lenses.
> 
> a 9 year old with an slr, even an old one draws attention... I imagine at some point I might hand her down my mkiii, but I really don't see that happening any time soon.



I started off with a 60D when it first came out (back in the highly pretentious stage of teenage years) and just an 18-55, but slowly expanded with getting a 10-22 and I think what topped it off was the 580EX II and BG-E9. Now I just get people complaining how heavy the 5D 3 is.


----------

